# Anyone with a Pioneer dex-p9 may want to see this!!!!



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS-D7x faceplate for DEX-P9 DEX-P90 DEX-P01 | eBay

Not mine. But very good price and would really upgrade the look of a P9.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Added to watch list, but the last one i tried to grab up shot up to over 200$ towards the end. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Got screen burnt out and wording faded.... Not that worth.....


----------

